# Alloy engine and gearbox parts



## mickl (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi guys

I have just been looking at the engine in my Alpina Roadster S and although I have cleaned the engine and bay with APC and finished with aerospace the 
alloy gearbox still looks a bit grubby, theres quite a bit of space around the engine so you can easily see the gearbox and block, so I was thinking of using some acid based wheel cleaner to brighten up the alloy,
Has anyone tried this or do you have any advice on alternative methods, I think it would be a bit tight to get in there with the wire wool and britemax.

All suggestions welcome

cheers

Mick L


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I've used brick acid (on a paint brush and old cloth - make sure you wear gloves!) on bare alloy parts and it does a half decent job of tidying them up. Best wash it off after with soapy water to make sure it doesn't go anywhere undesirable.

Make sure you don't get it on any plated nuts and bolts because any lengthy exposure to the acid strips the plating.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze AluBright is precisely made for this kind of job.

see: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

That's on my shopping list now :thumb:


----------



## Starscream (Nov 4, 2007)

Anybody have any before and after images on using these products?
I've used aluminum cleaner thats stripped the oxidation but made the part go white! and looks worse than before lol


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd be intrested in seeing some before and after pic's too.


----------



## mickl (Dec 21, 2010)

No pics

But I can confirm that it does clean all the white corrosion deposits from the bare ali parts, I used it on my gearbox and block, also engine mount in the engine bay and it has left a smooth matt grey ali finish:thumb: probably suitable to be polished if you wanted . I also got the clear non paint laquer which I will be trying, hopefully it will give some protection.

Just thinking about getting under the car and doing the diff and the ali suspension parts now

Mick L

If I get a chance I will try and post some after pics.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I've just ordered some too but please do post some pics!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Some pictures of Alubright in action...

Offending item:









Sprayed:









Worked and then left for 2 minutes:









Rinsed and Afters:


















Works very well and efficiently, hardly any product used to produce these results.


----------



## Cianc (May 19, 2011)

I have used AG clean wheels plenty of times now and i'm always happy with the finish... Just make sure to be working on a cold block and box because the hot engine will just evaporate the wheel cleaner... If your very fussy regarding the finish i would recommend to use Metal polish afterwards AG will do but Autosol is amazing imo:detailer:


----------

